# Rust converters



## Noel (20 Sep 2015)

Do they work? Any suggestions? Hammerite, Jenolite etc or are they all the same? Only need a small amount, say 250 ml or so.
It's for the bottom of an old rad, removed all the rust I can see but no doubt there's a little hiding somewhere. And Neil Young gives good advice.... : )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harbo (20 Sep 2015)

I use Milk Stone Remover bought from an Agricultural Suppliers - a cheap form of Phosphoric Acid which is what Jenolite is.
But comes in 5lt containers.

The stuff Workshop Heaven sells comes in smaller amounts and works very well too.

Rod


----------



## Mike.S (21 Sep 2015)

I'm currently experimenting with rust removers (rather than converters) on large X-cut saws - which are too large for my normal electrolysis bath. Tried phosphoric acid (45% concentration, diluted 50:50 with water) and Hammerite Rust Remover Gel. Both worked and my favourite was the gel - as I could just brush it on thick and no worries about needing to fit the item into a large container. Found it best to brush it on, rinse/scrub (using kitchen scourer) and re-apply 2 or 3 times (versus the instructions, which say to keep applying new coats - without removing previous).

In the early stages a black 'tarnish' is left - as the rust is [insert correct chemistry phrase!] 'treated'. This fades/is removed as further coats are applied.

If you've already removed the worst then one application may be enough.


----------



## toolsntat (21 Sep 2015)

Vactan is good stuff 8) 

Apply sparingly and one small brush full will go quite a way :wink: 

Starts reacting with the moisture in the atmosphere when poured out and should not be put back in bottle so just a little out at a time is best way to go....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VACTAN-RUST-C ... 1c3030537d

Andy


----------



## TFrench (21 Sep 2015)

I've always used POR 15, its very effective.


----------



## Noel (22 Sep 2015)

Thanks all. Found some Hammerite Kurust locally. Seems to do the job but will look at others in the future. Vactan seems to have a very good reputation.


----------



## Wildman (22 Sep 2015)

for years I have used Fertan
http://www.fertan.co.uk/stockists.htm


----------



## will1983 (22 Sep 2015)

I've used Bilthamber products in the past, all of which have been very effective. From memory they do a granular form that is mixed with hot water (the hotter the better) into which you immerse the rusted item. additional they produce a gel type product that you paint onto larger items and then wrap in cling film to prevent the air getting to it.

Both products do leave behind a black residue but that is easily removed with a kitchen sponge scourer and warm soapy water.


----------

